# devşirme malzeme



## kardorion

Merhaba, 
Arkeolojide kullanılan "devşirme malzeme" teriminin ingilizcesini bilen var mı? 

Devşirme malzemeyi şöyle açıklayabilirim: 
Örneğin, hellenistik dönemde inşa edilen bir  tapınak yıkıldıktan sonra Roma ya da Bizans döneminde aynı taşların ikinci defa bir başka tapınakta kullanılması 
ya da 
antik şehirler üzerine kurulmuş olan köylerde sıkça gördüğümüz gibi, antik dönemden kalma taşlarla kendi evlerini inşa etmeleri...

Aradığım kelime "reused" ya da "second hand" gibi değil de daha resmi ya da bilimsel bir terim.

Yardımlar için şimdiden teşekkür ederim.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

_*Devşirme malzeme*_nin kullanıldığı belirgin noktalar hakkındaki İngilizce metinlerde muhtemelen bu terim geçiyordur. Böyle bulmaya ne dersiniz?

Diğer bir önerim, terimi kullanacağınız kontekst hakkında bilgi vererek _English Only_ forumunda sormanız olabilir.


----------



## yasemin

Selam Kardorion,
Re-used material profesyonellikten uzak bir soyleyis bicimi degil. Aksine sikca kullaniliyor. Bunun disinda "spolia" kelimesini kullanabilirsin.


----------



## zorspas

yasemin said:


> Selam Kardorion,
> Re-used material profesyonellikten uzak bir soyleyis bicimi degil. Aksine sikca kullaniliyor. Bunun disinda "spolia" kelimesini kullanabilirsin.



bu spolia kelimesi için 

http://encyclopedia.thefreedictionary.com/Spolia adresinde şöyle demiş

*Spolia* (Latin, 'spoils') is a modern art-historical term used to describe the re-use of earlier building material or decorative sculpture on new monuments.

Bu metinde tekrar kullanılan malzemenin kendisine değil malzemenin yeniden kullanılması işlemine atıf var. Ayrıca Latin olarak verilen spoils de "yağma, talan" gibi anlamlara geliyor. İngilizce sözlüklerde spolia yok, fakat 
"spoliation"(robbery, ruin) var.

Ayrıca about.com da da bu kelime için booty or plunder denmiş.

http://ancienthistory.about.com/od/triumph/g/Spolia.htm

Senin aradığın kelime bu olmasa gerek.

Second-hand yıpranmış, bilimsel yazınlarda kullanmak için tabir-i caizse suyu çıkmış bir kelime gibi geliyor bana da ama re-used kullanılabilir bence. Reutilised material da olabilir.


----------



## kardorion

Hepinize önerileriniz için teşekkür ederim...


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Kullanmaya karar verdiğin sözcüğü, içinde geçen cümleyle buraya yapıştırman mümkün mü acaba?


----------



## yasemin

Konu ile ilgili kitaplarda spolia kelimesinin devºirme malzeme teknik terimine karºılık gelecek biçimde kullanıldığını görürsün.
Örn: "(...) These could be complemented by a variety of marbles and other decorative stones, which were often spolia - that is, reused pieces taken from older sites "(Ousterhout, R.; Master Builders of Byzantium; Princeton University Press; 1999; pp. 128)


----------

